# Thoughts on this breeder?



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.alkarah.com

Any opinions appreciated!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They are American Showlines. The only obedience titles I see are one dog which looks like a German showline that they don't show and another am line dog with an RN. Not trying to bash their dogs but some of them look like they have weak backs. Don't get me wrong I like a good Am line dog, Cody is half Am, but some of these dogs look very weak in structure.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Well from what I can see it is a nice site however there is info I would like too see there that is missing. Stuff like there contract I would like to know if the puppy has issues what they would be willing to do about it. Also they seem to be of show lines what are you looking to do with this puppy?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

If you do a search you'll find that this breeder has been recommended for those looking for an American line GSD

Here's just one post:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1187561


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Aaaahhh. That's not just a recommendation. That's an Andaka recommendation. IF I was interested in ASL, any recommendation from Andaka would seriously get my attention & prompt some follow through such as emails or calls to the breeder.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes I too would respect any recommendation Andaka makes. I have heard good things about this breeder if you want Am Showlines.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

I would highly recommend them. We almost aquired a dog from them several years ago but unfortunately the timing was not right.

If you examine their website you will see that their dogs are OFA'd, most of them are champions. They have been into shepherds for many years. Read their bio on their website.

To make it even nicer, the Wagners are lovely people. I don't believe you could do better for an American Showline. Before they will consider you as a "candidate" for one of their pups you will need an interview. I suggest you call them for an appt. if you are interested, check out their dogs for yourself.
JMO..hope this helps,
Pam


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have met a few alkarah dogs, and the ones I've met, have very good temperaments, nice looking, (not overly angulated), nice dogs) 

I also wouldn't hesitate to buy from them if I were going for am lines..


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for the feedback! I will be e-mailing the breeders and seeing if I can set something up with them. I'm not looking to acquire another dog for awhile, but I'd like to build the breeder-owner relationship early











> Originally Posted By: PhazewolfWell from what I can see it is a nice site however there is info I would like too see there that is missing. Stuff like there contract I would like to know if the puppy has issues what they would be willing to do about it. Also they seem to be of show lines what are you looking to do with this puppy?


I will be asking to see their guarantee and contract, I just wanted opinions on whether I should spend time on this breeder. I am looking mainly for companion, but might be interested in getting involved in the showing world. I would love to find a mentor who can teach me the right way to do things.


----------

